# Attractions in SF



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I am going from LA to SF next weekend and I already know which lfs I'm going to so no problem on that. The main problem is I don't know what and where are good non-aquaria related sights are. So what are some good places to stop along the way or visit while in SF. San Francisco. I will be living near the airport.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Golden Gate Bridge
Golden Gate Park
Emporium
Trolley Rides
Market Street
Castro Street
Metrion
The Wharf 39


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Chinatown for dim sum, and just to see the sites.

Japan town for food. 

Little Italy for food, the Stinking Rose and Steps of Rome are good

Nothing much in Castro..

Metrion is good as well as Market Street Plaza.

If you have kids, the Exploritorium is a good location to have a picnic, and have them play with scientific gadgets.

Fishermans Wharf, hike around Angel Island, picnic at the top of the island ($12), or schedule a tour of the Prison.

All locations are located near public transit and the bart system. You can even go over to the East Bay and visit Albany Aquarium, and Berkeley..Zachary's Pizza on College Ave is a great place for Chicago, deep dish pizza. You can also visit the Berkeley Marina where there is one of the longest fishing piers on the West Coast (used to be 1 mile long), and there's always people out there flying stunt kites, giganitic kites, etc.

Enjoy your trip. 

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Opps, forgot to add that I am already going to China Town for sure and Golden Gate Bridge. Nice list.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Any good shopping places for the girls?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Powell Street/Market Street Area near the Metrion is the place for shopping. Macy's, Old Navy, Forever 21, Virgin Mega Store, Gap, Fossil, American Eagle, A&F, and quite a few other places.

Chinatown, little italy and Market/Powell street are very close together, and walkable to each other.

-John N.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

You should go check out the Steinhardt Aquarium. It's been quite a few years since I've gone, but its always interesting to see. I heard that they changed locations temporarily, while a remodel is taking place.
I hope your lfs include Ocean aquarium, 6th avenue aq. and Aqua Forest.

Ok, for non-aquaria places, go to Fisherman's Wharf, Pier 39, Golden Gate Park, Lombard Street, China Town....might even want to go to SBC Park(PacBell Park) to see the Giants if you're a baseball fan..or even if you're not. It's a beautiful stadium. If you like shopping and seeing interesting shops and sights, you could always check out the Embarcadero area, which is in the financial district, just a couple blocks away from the ferry station and the piers. My wife and I walked down the sidewalk past the piers before and that's a nice stroll. Bring some good shoes.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Take the girls straight to downtown like John N. said theres a lot of stores around there.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I don't have that much time for Aquaria, but Aqua Forest (my favorite lfs of all time) and Albany maybe. Whatever that's left is second choice, if I still have strengh to walk after carrying the bags for the ladies.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Ever been to Ocean aquarium in SF our other planted tank dedicated store?
It's located in the polk gulch a gritty area with lots of flavor.

Feel free to pm if you want more details.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

There is a small stand of Redwoods near SF if you are into the outdoors/hiking thing..
http://www.visitmuirwoods.com/


----------

